# Constipation after spay?



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all, 

Our pup was spayed on Thursday. She had a small amount of runny poop when she came home Friday around noon. She only ate between 6-10 ounces Friday (boneles) and got close to 16 ounces yesterday (half of a chicken quarter and some boneless earier in the day). I fed her this morning (boneless as well) and she has yet to poop. She has some gas but it has now been 48 hours since her last bowel movement. She has been under pretty much constant supervision so I'm almost positive she hasn't eaten anything to cause a blockage. I would think some constipation with the surgery and pain meds would be somewhat normal, but how long without a movement is TOO long in this circumstance?

She seems fine, she has a lot of energy, eats well, isn't lethargic and her stomach doesn't look or feel distended.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Anesthesia can cause the bowels to 'sleep'. My kitten was just put under for teeth cleaning on Thursday too, and the vet said it's not unusual for them to not have a bowel movement for 36 hours or more, and the anesthesia used for teeth cleaning is a lot lighter than that used for speying.
On another note, my husband can go four days easily, after having an operation, I know this because I have to listen to the constant bitc.., I mean, the constant moaning and carrying on.
So, I wouldn't worry unduly, it will happen when it happens. Especially since you say she is acting just fine.
Is she allowed to go for a little walk yet? Walking can help a lot.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a PACU RN. Anesthesia can absolutely slow the bowels, especially if a paralytic was administered. Is she being given pain meds? They can also contribute to constipation. Plenty of water, light activity will help. 

Sometimes some of the anesthetic gasses can get into the stomach, causing funky farts in humans afterwards, especially if the initial anesthesia was via gas as opposed to IV.


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, after 72 hours it finally happened. All is right with the world again lol. Thank you for the replies!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

pain medication is also constipating but glad everything is "moving" again.


----------

